# Ben Nevis



## cancunia (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm planning to visit Ben Nevis in May. Can anyone recommend a good place to overnight for a camper van? Pub car park stopover suggestions are also welcome. I noticed on the Location App that there's a visitor centre, any ideas if it's allowed to overnight there?

Thanks


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 28, 2022)

cancunia said:


> I'm planning to visit Ben Nevis in May. Can anyone recommend a good place to overnight for a camper van? Pub car park stopover suggestions are also welcome. I noticed on the Location App that there's a visitor centre, any ideas if it's allowed to overnight there?
> 
> Thanks


You can overnight at the Nevis range mountain resort for a fee £15 a night no services but a decent nights sleep.


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 28, 2022)

I’ve stayed in the Forestry Scotland North Face car park free.


----------



## cancunia (Mar 1, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> I’ve stayed in the Forestry Scotland North Face car park free.



Thanks for the post, unfortunately, it seems there's no longer overnight parking allowed. 






						North Face - Forestry and Land Scotland
					

Forestry and Land Scotland is the Scottish Government agency responsible for managing Scotland's national forests and land.




					forestryandland.gov.scot
				




"Stay The Night - Our Stay the Night trial has now ended. All participating car parks have now reverted to no overnight parking permitted, in line with all our car parks."

Looks like the "stay the night" trial has also ended everywhere at least for now. I'll contact them and see what they say about 2022. 





						FLS’s 2021 'Stay the Night' initiative closes for the season
					

Forestry and Land Scotland’s ‘Stay the Night’ initiative allowing campervan and motorhomes to use 32 its carparks across Scotland for overnight stays is to end on Sunday 31 October.




					forestryandland.gov.scot


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 1, 2022)

This is one where blind eyes seem to have been turned from long before ‘stay the night’


----------



## cancunia (Mar 1, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> This is one where blind eyes seem to have been turned from long before ‘stay the night’


Agreed, the absence of a sign allows for a bit of leeway that I would take advantage of. If there are signs saying 'no overnighting' etc that's different for me.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 1, 2022)

Visitors centre or Braveheart car park over the road. If your discreet you won’t have any issues.


----------



## prioryi (Mar 3, 2022)

Lidl car park in Fort William


----------



## Pod (Mar 9, 2022)

cancunia said:


> I'm planning to visit Ben Nevis in May. Can anyone recommend a good place to overnight for a camper van? Pub car park stopover suggestions are also welcome. I noticed on the Location App that there's a visitor centre, any ideas if it's allowed to overnight there?
> 
> Thanks


Try stopping at the kings House the top of rannoch moor and then travel on to fort William in the morning and Ben Nevis or try the red squirrel just passed the clack haigh


----------



## Robmac (Mar 11, 2022)

Pod said:


> Try stopping at the kings House the top of rannoch moor and then travel on to fort William in the morning and Ben Nevis or try the red squirrel just passed the clack haigh



I've stayed at both but not for a while.

Great places to stay if still allowed.


----------



## cancunia (Mar 11, 2022)

Thanks, I'll check them out nearer the time.


----------



## rabW (Mar 11, 2022)

Road end in Glen Nevis, if you have a smaller van. It'll be popular in May, better to arrive later in the day.


----------



## cancunia (Mar 11, 2022)

rabW said:


> Road end in Glen Nevis, if you have a smaller van. It'll be popular in May, better to arrive later in the day.


Just been looking on the map, do you mean Achriabhach?


----------



## rabW (Mar 11, 2022)

Steall Falls car park, (past polldubh crags).


----------



## cancunia (Mar 11, 2022)

rabW said:


> Steall Falls car park, (past polldubh crags).


Got it! Many thanks


----------

